# The Golden Hour



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

I've not been able to get out enough for landscape photography lately, but took the opportunity last night to grab my gear and took a small walk to a local field.

Lincolnshire is notoriously flat so you generally have to rely on decent skies if you want a good composition.  The horizon is central which I usually avoid but I think it works in this case.

HDR with Photomatix Pro, then some minor adjustments in CS3, re-sized and converted to jpeg.


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jul 2009)

Well thats just delightful! i love the corn, the yellow heads aren't very natural looking but adds an extra dimension to the picture, for me it invoked a feeling of things to come.

HDR rocks, i need to get involved!

As always, love ya work


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

nice.

personally, although leading lines are great from tractors, they're slightly less uniform here. 

the HDR effect is nailed though.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jul 2009)

Lovely pic George   I love the vignet effect too.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

Thanks, guys!



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> ... the yellow heads aren't very natural looking...


Very true mate!  They do look a similar yellow in the original file though.  Here's a crop straight from the camera - no PP.

You can see how I needed to play with the white balance...


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jul 2009)

I like the shot George, looks very dramatic, almost looks like a painting! 
Never tried HRD looks interesting, but then again there are only so many hours in a day!! hehe


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jul 2009)

Spot on George, and i think i can see my house from there...


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I like the shot George, looks very dramatic, almost looks like a painting!
> Never tried HRD looks interesting, but then again there are only so many hours in a day!! hehe


Thanks, Paulo.

The 'painting' effect is common with HDR, as it brings out detail in the underexposed areas, yet retains details in the overexposed area.  The result, if over-processed, can look very flat and unnatural.  

HDR takes minutes with Photomatix.  If I can do it, anyone can!  You can trial it free too.

Our very own Stu Worrall is the master with HDR landscapes.  



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Spot on George, and i think i can see my house from there...


Not far off mate!


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Jul 2009)

Yeah I agree with the others. Love the foreground detail in this shot complimenting the drama occurring above George. Well done mate.

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree with the others. Love the foreground detail in this shot complimenting the drama occurring above George. Well done mate.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks mate!


----------



## samc (3 Jul 2009)

you guys are not too far from me ether i am spilsby way   

cracking shot too george!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> you guys are not too far from me ether i am spilsby way
> 
> cracking shot too george!


Thanks, Sam. 

Where do you get your fish?


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jul 2009)

really nice shot george, really balanced with the hdr and not overdone 

i really need to get out more too, havent done much landscape stuff for a while


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jul 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> really nice shot george, really balanced with the hdr and not overdone
> 
> i really need to get out more too, havent done much landscape stuff for a while


This inspired me mate....  http://www.flickr.com/photos/sworrall/3666755544/


----------



## samc (3 Jul 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Where do you get your fish?



theres a few places that are good for different reasons, boston has a very small shop but a nice fish selection and there is woodthorpe aquatics (next to the garden centre) which has loads of equipment but not a great fish selection. the tropica plants there are very bad condition but knowone buys them really. they also have a good marine section and loads of pond fish.


----------



## CeeBee (4 Jul 2009)

Looks like the mother ship is preparing to land.......  Or maybe I've just had one glass too many   

Lovely photo.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jul 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Looks like the mother ship is preparing to land.......  Or maybe I've just had one glass too many
> 
> Lovely photo.


Cheers!


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Jul 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers George    I wasnt sure about putting that one up on flickr as it breaks a few rules with it ignoring the rule of thirds but I didnt want to chop off too much of the sky or the wheat!.  that one is actually not an HDR, it was souped up with some Nik B&W software ive been trying.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Jul 2009)

I missed this George, 

I really like that shot. Its similar to what we have seen of yours to date, but this is more refined with a slight stylized, urban, but rural look to it, which I like. I could see it on some rich couples wall in the inner city.

Nice work mate. Wish I could get my some funds for HDR soft wear, a new lens,better tripod...blah blah blah, lol   

Any one got any spare hours in the day I can have to get out  with my camera?????


----------



## John Starkey (6 Jul 2009)

Hi George,
very nice photo,i could live with that mate,

regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Jul 2009)

Cheers, guys!



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Any one got any spare hours in the day I can have to get out with my camera?????


You're kidding aren't you?!  I'm up at 0530, home at 1830, 1 wife, 2 kids, 2 jobs, 2 horses, 3 fish tanks.....  No wonder I'm going grey already!!


----------

